# knifty knitter



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I got one for Christmas and am trying to find some very easy patterns. Anyone know of any sites that have some? Thanks. Also, for those of you who have a knifty knitter, what all types of projects can you make on them? I got a set of 4 round ones.


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

You can make tons of things with them. 

Here are a few sites to keep you busy:

Loom knitting e-zine-
http://www.loomknitterscircle.com/

Looms-patterns-help- and more-
http://www.decoraccentsinc.com/Free_Loom_Knitting_Patterns_s/13.htm

More patterns-
http://www.robertscrafts.com/projects/projects.php?prdindex=kniftyknitter&dsp=list

More help and patterns-
http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/looms.html

More wonderful patterns-
http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/loom_knitting.php

I have a couple free patterns on my blog also.

Here is my rug pattern that Craft Magazine did and article (this is not my blog but Crafts Magazine's web site.) I did it with hay twine from off my square bales.
http://www.craftzine-digital.com/craft/vol04/?pg=115

My hair tie pattern-
http://bricoreandfamily.blogspot.com/2007_12_14_archive.html

Holiday hat pattern-
http://bricoreandfamily.blogspot.com/2007_11_12_archive.html

My spring duck/chicken pattern-
http://bricoreandfamily.blogspot.com/2007_09_17_archive.html

Curry comb out of hay twine-
http://bricoreandfamily.blogspot.com/2007_02_04_archive.html

simple scarf pattern-
http://bricoreandfamily.blogspot.com/2008_03_20_archive.html

Mason Jar lid cover (great for gifts in a jar!)
http://bricoreandfamily.blogspot.com/2007_09_19_archive.html

Ponytail holder 2-
http://bricoreandfamily.blogspot.com/2007_04_18_archive.html

There are some more on my site (just look at the side bar to find them.)

You'll be amazed what all you can do with them. Purling, cables, flat items, bobbles, rib stitching, and so much more.

I have made socks, hats, scarfs, purses, pillows, afghans, goat coats, dish towels, sweaters, jackets, and toys with them.

Here is a link of "some" of the stuff I loom knitted the year before last (I haven't had time to post this last years.)
http://bricoreandfamily.blogspot.com/2007_01_07_archive.html

Ok, maybe I am addicted!

Dora Renee' Wilkerson

p.s.
Here is a little outfit I made for my daughter on them.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I have a question.....did you already know how to knit with regular needles beforehand? And if so, do you find the knifty knitter faster or slower?

(I ask because when I tried on it just felt WRONG and kind of cumbersome....I've knitted for decades, so I'm very comfortable with needles and I'm wondering if this is just something i need to work on to be better with)


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> I have a question.....did you already know how to knit with regular needles beforehand? And if so, do you find the knifty knitter faster or slower?
> 
> (I ask because when I tried on it just felt WRONG and kind of cumbersome....I've knitted for decades, so I'm very comfortable with needles and I'm wondering if this is just something i need to work on to be better with)


No, I did not know how to knit with needles until after I learned on looms.

I did know how to crochet (which helps because I use that sometimes on edges or to take projects off looms sometimes.)

I learned to knit with needles after a while of loom knitting. My biggest problem is for some reason when I knit or crochet I tense up and my hands start to hurting. For whatever reason I don't do that with looms.

Not that I can't say I don't like needle knitting. I do (I am a BIG needle knitting wanna be.) It's just I wish I could do it without hurting. 

So, for me I take longer when I use needles but that's because after a while my hands hurt and I just have to stop. 

It takes me about an 1 1/2 hours - 2 hours (I say that because I can usually make one while watching a movie at night with them husband) to make a simple youth/small adult size hat on a loom. No color changes and in a knit stitch/flat stitch. No brim.

I have never timed it when I knitted one like that with needles but I would guess it would take me much longer then that because of how much I stop.

Another thing that I like about looms is you don't have to count each stitch as much the pegs are already there for you (well in making a hat on a round loom that is. You still have to count rows if you are following a pattern.) I don't like to follow other peoples patterns much. I like to use my eyes. I'll eye a lot of things and when it looks right is when I stop (when I am writing a pattern of course I write it all down so someone else can follow it but I do it from my eye.) When I pick up needles I don't feel like I can do that as well.

Dora Renee' Wilkerson


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Bricore gave you a wonderful answer and covered your choices so well. I started loom knitting about 3 months ago. I suggest just doing really simple things first , till you get it down. I am now experimenting with some of the fancier stitches. I made lots of hats and scarves for Xmas. Now I am making snowmen. there are several different simple patterns out there for snowmen of different sizes. Provocraft..the maker of the KK has a site with lots of patterns. There are several yahoo sites for loom knitting as well. I could knit on needles before getting the looms and though it may help you little I don't think it matters if you can knit or not. As for speed some things are faster on the loom and some are not, depends what you are making and with what stitch, yarn etc. Just have fun and play and before you know it you'll be whizzing along.

PQ


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for the very good answer, Bricore, and the response to it PQ. something to ponder on. 

Bricore....when I've stopped not knitting for a while, my hands get VERY sore, too, when I start up again. It's an unnatural motion for your hands....the muscles have to hold on to those needles and for the first few hours, you do it more tightly than after you get going. Takes me about a week to build up those muscles again....Particularly bad for me across the back of the hand near the ring and little fingers.

I do like the idea of not worrying about dropping a stitch on the fast and easy stuff....I tend to run thru them quickly and then go , um, 'oh crud'  and fix it after it's done.(just weave it thru..a pain in the patoot)

Lots of pretty stuff on those sites and in your pictures.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Bricore, thanks for all the links. I was disappointed that the only pattern that came with the looms was the one for a hat. The directions on how to use it aren't very clear either. I want to learn how to do different stitches with it. BTW, I do some knitting and crocheting, but never was any good at them. I have some dyslexia, so following the directions is a bear for me.

You have so many lovely things you've made. I'll probably have a ton of questions for you as I get more into it. Anyway you can do an online class on your blog? Starting from the very basics (I'm talking, here's the yard, here's the loom, very basics) and walk people through the different stitches making projects as we go?


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

Sonshine said:


> Bricore, thanks for all the links. I was disappointed that the only pattern that came with the looms was the one for a hat. The directions on how to use it aren't very clear either. I want to learn how to do different stitches with it. BTW, I do some knitting and crocheting, but never was any good at them. I have some dyslexia, so following the directions is a bear for me.
> 
> You have so many lovely things you've made. I'll probably have a ton of questions for you as I get more into it. Anyway you can do an online class on your blog? Starting from the very basics (I'm talking, here's the yard, here's the loom, very basics) and walk people through the different stitches making projects as we go?


Thank-you, I love looms.

I know a lot of people learn better by seeing something done over reading about it, myself included (that DA site and youtube both have some wonderful videos on loom knitting.) 

If, you need help with anything just PM me and I'll try to do my best to help you out. I am not on my computer as much as I used to be but I do still get on every few days.

Here are a couple yahoo groups I belong to that I have found to be real helpful (there are more of course but here are just a couple to get you started.)

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/kniftyknitterlooms/

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/ROUNDLOOMS/

There is a loom knitters yahoo "class" group (I can't say I have been on it much but it does seem to be an active group.)
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/LoomClass/

Well I better get off here. I have to check livestock and get dinner ready.

Dora Renee' Wilkerson


----------

